# JVC KW-NT1 review anyone?



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I am looking for a GPS head unit for my truck and like the detachable face on this unit. Don't like that it doesn't have a rotary volume knob... but otherwise looks good. Anyone here have any experience with this model? I can't seem to find hands-on user reviews anywhere. BTW, I know Crutch is expensive... just linked here for the good info page.

http://www.crutchfield.com/p_105KWNT1/JVC-Arsenal-KW-NT1.html?tp=20222&tab=features_and_specs


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

JVC makes pretty good quality stuff, that being said I have no real world experience with it. But found you a link, sure you have seen it already but in case you have not.........

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/JVC-...711QQptZCarQ5fAudioQ5fVideoQQsalenotsupported


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Sorry hit the happy button today :wave:


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks Jagger, I have indeed found many vendors with better prices than Cruthfield. But the big problem with these guys is their lame lame lame websites that don't directly link the needed accessories like install kits, cameras, harnesses, and steering wheel control adapters. Each piece is a major goose hunt and they usually don't have some or all of them. I may actually try Sonic Electronix if I decide to go with this since they seem to have everything (and it is findable) and they have a "make an offer" on the HUs. So anything close to the cheapo's prices on the JVC will work for me if it saves me some hassles.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Well seeing you mentioned price, you do know you can get a cellular phone with GPS right? they are cheap too, just the plan ain't. Lee may chime in with a link he has a shop as well.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I already have a real PDA based GPS (OCN5) running on my Dell Axim with a plug in CF card GPS receiver. Been using that for 4 or 5 years or so. Maps are a little old but still works for most situations. I'll keep that for my other car but might as well get an in dash setup with the new head unit. All those cell data plans are a rip off... at least for me. They want to nickel and dime you for everything or give you a one huge price package. Not even real GPS....


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I had a cheapo JVC deck in my comp car at one time...did the trick until the bass got to loud and started skipping the deck, then it stopped playing cd's...then it wouldnt eject them anymore....oops. It took ALOT of abuse from me.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

lcurle said:


> I had a cheapo JVC deck in my comp car at one time...did the trick until the bass got to loud and started skipping the deck, then it stopped playing cd's...then it wouldnt eject them anymore....oops. It took ALOT of abuse from me.


I had never thought about the bass making the CD player skip. Oof! I guess a good system design would be to size the sub and amp to match the quality of the h/u so the cd player and the driver's brain start to skip at about the same time. ;-)


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

In my demo vehicle (1990 F150 Ext. Cab) I have 4 rockford 12" with two 500/2 amps for each set, the cd player startes to skip at about 45mhz, at 35mhz it sets off car alarms.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

That's just sick, Lee!

Well, I went and ordered the KW-NT1 and all the stuff for install. No sub yet but I will be running the rca cable and the amp turn on wire and leaving in the door sill channel so I can easily add one later... if I can figure out a good way to get one in my access cab w/o messing up my cargo/storage space. My sub will be a "girly" one... probably a 10" shallow mount with maybe 200 watts or so. Enough for my old ears.....


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

I will give you guys a sneak peek at the demo vehicle.....










Keep us updated on the progress. Make sure to tape off the signal wires, they can cause trouble is left bare.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Very nice 4 12's? 
That kind of set up makes it hard to breath when it's hitting...........


----------



## Coolfreak (May 27, 2008)

Can I ask how you are powering that? Only one cap too? Must be a big alternator?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

120 dual alternators, roughtly 240 amps, due to the PA/CB Radio, as well as the internal and external lighting. yeah they are 12's, preliminary numbers show 159dB without a tune.


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I installed my KW-NT1 today.... I don't have time for a full review now but I do like it. Plenty of power, decent screen, Nav seems to work fine. I also put in a Pioneer BC2 backup cam. That works well, too.

Also installed a PAC SWI-JACK. Install went well but the programming.... It looked like it took everything but while some functions work most don't. At least the volume up and down work which is all I really use anyway.

Only 1 real issue... The bluetooth calling works fine with my Motorola Razr VE20 but I can't transfer my phone book to the JVC. I think it is more a problem with my phone than the JVC. I get the JVC ready to accept them but there is no menu selection in the phone to actually do the transfer. And there seems to be no way to make manual address book entires in the JVC. So I am stuck with redialing numbers I have dialed manually or calling back numbers saved form incomings. Anyone know a workaround for this?


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

check the motorola website


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Been there, done that. Inconclusive.

One other issue and I am a bit upset.... The unit has firmware that disables many features while the vehicle is in motion, like manual GPS address entry, manual phone number entry, video playback (this one works off parking brake switch and can be easily bypassed). I really don't care about all those but it also prevents you from scrolling beyond the first 5 saved phone numbers in "dialed", "received" and "phone book" directories of saved numbers to make hands free calls! The scroll buttons are greyed out while in motion! So all you can dial is whatever happens to be on the first screens of saved numbers. So if the number I want isn't on the first screen I have to stop... or pick up my phone and dial in a really dangerous way?? If I have to stop what's the point of hands free in the first place? Might as well use the phone. This is unacceptable. Are they all like this? Are there hacks?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

I figured out how to transfer the phonebook. Apparently I wasn't giving the phone long enough to drop the HFP connection to switch to the OPP connection profile for transfer. This time the actual "send" menu appeared for the JVC unit and it worked. It still hung up on a couple of contacts for whatever reason but after a few partial xfers it is done.


----------



## wolfdeasia (Jul 13, 2009)

Good day, new to this forum.

I have KW-NT1 in my truck and it works really well...loving it. 
GPS loads fast, IPOD loads fast, SD memory card loads fast, CD loads fast as well...
I haven't try to play DVD on it yet..
Bluetooth connectivity has no-issue, loud and clear.

*****
Now I have a support question that I would like some help on...

KW-NT1 supports some other languages, French, Spanish...however, because I have quite a few songs with Japanese and Chinese (traditional) font displays, I would like to find a way to install font packages to support the display...

Since KW-NT1 runs on Windows Automotive 5, based on CE system...I will need you tech people to help me out here...

thanks in advance..


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, that one is beyond my knowledge level! Perhaps you can make a suggestion to JVC and they might include additional language fonts in a future firmware update.

Yes, everything works very well but..... are you really OK with the way the phonebook is locked out except for the first screen with the first 5 entries while driving? But meanwhile you can click on all sorts of menus and make choices, like radio bands, multiple presets, etc., etc. until you get tired of pushing buttons.... but you can't scroll down a screen to press a button to make a phone call? This one is really torquing me off.


----------



## wolfdeasia (Jul 13, 2009)

hey thanks for the reply.

that phone book thing is a little irratating...guess it's like the locked out function for DVD player in a moving vehicle...but then again I only have 5 number there for my personal number...for my son and my wife, so I am alright without scrolling down...but that's just me...hehe.
But yeh I know what you mean...


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Supposedly like the video lockout but not a legal requirement like the video lockout. And no different from many other operations like selecting radio bands and pressing station buttons which you can do infinitely. And it doesn't make sense to prevent one button dialing of saved numbers only to have us use the handset instead!

I don't have very many contacts either but some folks have several phones where I need to reach them (work, home, cell, etc) so it quickly gets past 5.

BTW there are other nonsensical quirks in the firmware. Like while driving in GPS mode you can select menu-functions-vehicle info which displays the GPS satellite constellation with signal strength colors. But the "back" button to exit out of this is grayed out! Why!!!?? They let you get into a screen that you can't get back out of??? You can work around thus by hitting the main AV/NAV button but this again makes no sense.

Also whilst navigating a route if you decide to make a detour for lunch, gas, or whatever there is no button on the main NAV screen to pause or cancel navigation. So the entire time you are off course the thing will be after you to get you back on track. Very annoying. And the only way to quiet it? Go through several menus to cancel the route.... about the same number of operations as dialing a phone number on the second or third screens of the phonebook.

I am working with JVC to resolve this... so far they seem responsive. But I am also designing a workaround in case... it'll be a a solenoid or a small linear actuator that I will be able to operate with a dash switch to "park" the GPS antenna button in a little box covered with RF blocking material. Then when signal is gone select phone number to dial. I'll post results and pics maybe next week after I get the parts and have a chance to install.


----------



## sciolist (Jul 24, 2009)

I am satisfied with my purchase. I bought it mid June 2009

The screen is nice, but when it is really sunny outside, the DVD video seems washed out because of the touchscreen layer. The GPS, radio, and ipod/iphone screens look fine. It's just the DVD playback that is not bright enough under extreme sunlight. When the sun is a bit more forgiving, like during sunset, the brightness is fine. And when your car is under any shade, the brightness is fine. Overall, the resolution and colors look good and the brightness adjusts to your headlights.

On other notes... The left side controls are touch sensitive, not physical PUSH buttons.

If you have a USB cord connected to the front, it'll block some of the screen view, depending on the height of the unit.

The bluetooth function works great with the iphone. Fast and responsive.

GPS options include 2D and 3D angle views. Includes useful Points of Interest (POI) locations with phone numbers you can easily dial to over bluetooth.

I have not installed HD radio, Satelite radio, or a Rear view camera.... So I can't comment on that.

I did not install this unit myself... .... So I also can't comment on that.

If you decide to keep your steering wheel controls, you'll have to buy a separate module. Using it will take some getting used to. --- This is NOT the fault of JVC, but of the makers of the steering wheel controls module/adapter. The steering wheel control module is a little slow for the volume control. Instead of a light push or tap of the steering wheel buttons, you'll have to give is a medium/hard push. Or you can hold the button down, but then the volume increases rapidly until you release the button.

Pros:
--Detachable faceplate - for added security. Includes soft case pouch for faceplate.
--Easy slot loading disc access - No motorized CD/DVD tilt (my personal preference).
--Works with iphone. Fast load times. Takes under 10 seconds to load.
--Fast GPS. Fast SD card reads. Fast iphone controls. Fast CD/DVD reads.
--FRONT AV and USB ports - USB charges the iphone while being able to use.
--Reads burned CD and DVD+R discs.
--Allows album art from iphone and SD cards.
--GPS reads out street names. GPS shows split screen detailed turns and directions. Has GPS voice lane guidance ("get on the left lane" , "prepare to turn left", etc.)
--Can listen to music while being directed by the GPS navigation voice
--Can play audio books at normal and above average speeds.
--Has a simple adjustable equalizer settings
--Reads my Sandisk 16GB (class 2) SD memory card - this is not official by JVC though

Cons:
--No volume knob.
--Low brightness in DVD video playback under extremely sunny days. --Doesn't automatically tag song or band names from the RADIO.
--No real time traffic GPS updates.
--No video playback from an SD card.
--No button color light choices (a choice of blue, green, or red would have been nice). No screensaver choices or customizable menus.
--Removing the faceplate takes getting used to. Not a big deal...
--NOTEpress the button to eject the faceplate, then lift UP towards the sky then out)
--must remove faceplate to access SD card slot
--must keep SD card in the slot if you plan on adding your own customizable Points of Interest (POI) locations.
--Speed limits are not always displayed... depends on your city
--bluetooth phonebook transfer not compatible with the iphone

By law you're not allowed to use navigation while driving. In order to use navigation and the hands free dialing (as well as DVD playback) while driving, you need to bypass the parking brake switch built in to EVERY IN-DASH car navigation.

Go to a car stereo installation shop and have them connect the "parking brake" wire to a ground source. This will fix your problems!


Overall, I really like the unit. This is my first GPS in-dash unit. I would recommend it. Do not pay retail prices for this model or any model. I would try calling different local car audio installation shops and see if they have it in stock. Places like Walmart, Crutchfield, and Sonic Electronix overcharge! This model is not available at Best Buy or Mobile One.

I give it a 9 out of 10. A+

The overriding decision for me to buy it was:
-- IPHONE compatible
-- built-in Bluetooth
-- fast loading times (music, GPS, startup time)
-- DETACHABLE FACEPLATE
-- no motorized CD tilt mechanism
-- front USB input

I hope this helps!


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

Hello sciolist and Welcome to the forum!

thank you for the review! When I do DVD players a lot of people want to be able to watch movies while driving or let there kids watch them on long trips to keep them calm. I just hook the E-brake wire to a toggle switch connected to a ground. Then it is up to them to use it.


----------



## wolfdeasia (Jul 13, 2009)

jaggerwild said:


> I just hook the E-brake wire to a toggle switch connected to a ground. Then it is up to them to use it.


Toggle switch! That's a great idea! Mine is already hook up by the installer...is there anyway to "unwire" and hook it to a toggle switch?
Just like you said, it's a great thing for calming down kids on a long drive...


----------



## lcurle (Oct 5, 2008)

.... just attach the wir to the ground on the CD player with a "T-Tap"


----------



## NITRO UK (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi guys
thanks for all the info here.
Installed mine last weekend.Seems like a great unit,have`nt had time to play
with it much though.
What i do have is the RAYLO phonebook problem ,killer aint it.
I have an iphone,when i hit add in phone book it cuts off the connection
on my phone screen,RAYLO is this the bit where i need to wait.
If i hit a dialed number it does not redial it?
bottom line how did you guys get any numbers in your phone book?
I really dont want to manually dial numbers every time.
cheers for any help
Dave aka nitro


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Sorry Nitro, I don't know anything about iPhones, nor do I want to! ;-) I was able to transfer all my phone numbers from my Motorola to the JVC via Bluetooth by going to the main contacts menu and selecting "send contacts". I did have an issue with contacts that had pictures associated with them causing it to fail. So I had to do the operation several times to get them all in. And the parking brake wire ground does indeed allow full phonebook access and dialing functions while moving. But I still can't believe they left out a way to enter or edit contacts manually. I never expected that. I did not install a toggle switch since I have no intention to watch DVDs while moving, hence no need to disguise such activity.


----------



## NITRO UK (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey no problem mate.
check this out,all over the place.
It says with kw-nt1, only the received/dialed AND PHONE BOOK TRANSFERS are available on the iphone.
If you look at the list it has a - by the phone book transfer?
ok it says phone book transfer will not start automatically
"click here to go to transfer phone book" yep ok.
Er nope comes up with a kd bt 11,i guess its not that compatible with MY IPHONE.
I will keep playing with it,just seems a bit crazy to me.
Thanks again mate for your time and all the info you posted.
cheers nitro uk


----------



## NITRO UK (Aug 30, 2009)

It would help if i had put in the link:grin:
http://www.jvc-victor.co.jp/english/car/bluetooth/2008.html


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Wow, that's wierd. iPhone does the usual stuff EXCEPT phone book transfer. My Motorola model wasn't even listed on that compat chart so I was concerned when I got the NT1, but it worked anyway. I hate to tell you this (perhaps you already know) that there is no manual phonebook entry provision on the NT1. You may be stuck manually dialing 5 favorite numbers so you will have a 5 number phonebook of dialed numbers. Trouble is when you dial another number it will bump one off. 

You might try borrowing a compatible phone, entering or transferring some numbers into its phonebook from your iPhone, then transferring them to the NT1. Then unpair that phone and repair the iPhone. I'm not sure if the phonebook gets associated with a specific phone but I doubt it. I bet there is only 1 phonebook memory in the NT1 and it should dial any phone that is paired with it at the time. Might be worth a try.

Good luck and let us know if you if you solve this.


----------



## NITRO UK (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah see if i can dig out my old phone and try that.
Problem number 2 is i can get audio on the screen or i can get vid,but at the mo i cant get both, im using the ks-u29 lead in av-front setting

cheers catch you later


----------



## NITRO UK (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi me again:smooch:
Ok, so i have av front in, iphone at the other end,vidio on screen NO audio.
The more you play,(and read the manual) the more you find out.
Hours later,i scroll through source ,go to ipod,i get audio of my 1st track.
I then hit menu ,this button is near the center of the screen say just to the left of the ff /rw buttons, this screen has playlist etc,it also has purchased,and music vids.
so hit the m/vids button,select a vid and yep just audio.
turns out there is a very small icon in the top left corner that when hit loops 
from audio>vidio.So i now have vids WITH audio.
It`s not quite abc,but once you get the hang of how it works its great.
Yep a happy trucker.

Raylo helped with the phone book thing,cheers bud.
I got out my old phone "sharp 902" and did manage to send the phone contacts to the jvc.
it did show the number and the name,i also noticed that the longer the name and number the smaller the text was so it could fit it all in i suppose.

Also it lists alphabetically,so fiddled with the 902 phone book and managed to get my top 5 contacts at the top ,and on the 1st page of the jvc phone book.And had no probs when i reconnected the iphone,the 902 phone book was still there ,yep a very happy trucker.

All in all im now very happy with the kw nt1,but slightly p*ssed that my iphonepray yeah right,cant send much via bluetooth:grin:
there probably is an "app for that"
Hope this helps a little,and thanks again to all ,for the input.








cheers


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Nice truck, Nitro... even if it is a Ford! They let you drive that over there with the steering wheel on the wrong side? ;-)


----------



## NITRO UK (Aug 30, 2009)

:grin::grin:
The number of times i have got in the wrong side you wouldnt believe.
Ford,Dodge,Chevy.i like to try and support the big three.
These are just mad on uk roads,but, got to be done.


















I`d better leave it there ,dont want to do the hijack thing.

Be nice if i could fit a kw-nt1 double din in the viper`s din and a half space.
:grin:


----------



## leowaln2 (Jan 18, 2010)

wolfdeasia said:


> Good day, new to this forum.
> 
> I have KW-NT1 in my truck and it works really well...loving it.
> GPS loads fast, IPOD loads fast, SD memory card loads fast, CD loads fast as well...
> ...


I'm planning on purchasing a JVC KW-NT1 for my truck very soon, my question is...I've watched demos on the stereo and have been told that it has the capabilty to personally greet it's owner upon power on and power off. The stereo shop owner allowed me to preview the owner's manual before they install it in my truck but I have not found anything in the book about this feature.....does it exist on this receiver?


----------



## NITRO UK (Aug 30, 2009)

Hi matey
If you go to settings,then systerm "i think" should be "startup message"edit.
this lets you type in your message,there is a max of how many letters you can have,i managed to get her to say ,hi Dave you sexy b*******.did make the mrs weep,was f funny:grin:.
go to the shutdown message and edit that,maybe its me but i like,and you can change when you like.
if you cant find it ill check it out and help you.
cheers Dave


----------

